# Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System



## tatzecom (30. Juli 2019)

*Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Moin Leute, tatzecom hier, ich bin neu also sorry falls ich manche Etikette hier noch nicht so drauf habe :c

Also, wie der Titel schon sagt, Kernel-power 41 Fehler. Ich hab schon gelesen dass das erstmal nur heißt dass Windows nicht korrekt heruntergefahren wurde

Der Fehler tritt immer auf, egal ob ich das System bis ans Limit pushe und CPU & GPU bei 100% last sind oder ob ich gerade nur Musik höre und aufm Discord bin. Einfach Blackscreen, keine Fehlermeldung, kein BSOD. Manchmal ist es ein Crash to Reboot, aber eher selten, ich muss eigentlich immer hingehen und den Netzschalter nehmen um es wieder zum Booten zu kriegen, ansonsten bleiben die Lüfter auf 100% und nichts passiert. Dr. Debug LEDs zeigen kein Problem mit GPU, CPU, Ram oder sonstwas an. Einfach nur nen Black screen.

Zusammen mit drei Monitoren zieht das System unter Vollast knapp 500W, also deutlich unter dem was ne Haussicherung mitmacht und dem was das PSU allein macht. Gemessen mit der UPS und nem Steckdosen Watt-Meter

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

- 6 Stunden Memtest64 ohne Fehler
- MoBo gewechselt
- mit Windows 10 auf neue SSD umgezogen
-- fast vergessen: Windows 10 auf der neuen SSD neu installiert
- alle möglichen Treiber neu installiert
- Ereignisanzeige studiert bis zum get no. Da stand halt immer nur Kritischer Fehler: Kernel Power 41. In den darauf hinlaufenden Ereignissen war auch nichts auffälliges, immer nur infos das etwas geladen wurde. Waren immer unterschiedliche Sachen
- Rechner an nen Line-active USP gehängt um Spannungsschwankungen und Stromausfälle auszuschließen

Mir gehen langsam die Optionen aus. Ich werd mal schauen was ich noch so alles testen kann, ansonsten ersetze ich Stück für Stück jede einzelne Komponente. Am ende hab ich dann wahrscheinlich nen komplett neuen PC, aber mir ist die Stabilität schon recht wichtig.

Vitals:


-MoBo; Asus Strix Gaming-F X390
--BIOS: Ver 5009 (neustes, mit vorherigem 4809 [glaube ich) gabs die gleichen Probleme)
-CPU: Ryzen 7 1700 @3.6GHz @1.27500V
--Cooler: Ryzen Wraith Spire RGB (boxed Standard Kühler)
-RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2x8GB) @2400MHz (1200MHz DDR)
-PSU: Corsair TX 850W
-GPU: Gainward Phoenix 1080 GLH @2075MHz @120%TDP
--Cooler: WaKü mit nem 360er Radiator, alles EKWB Teile
-SSD1: Corsair Force MP510 960GB (OS und Programme)
-SSD2: Micron M600 1TB (SSD2&SSD3 in nem Windows Stripeset-Volume zusammengefasst, hauptsächlich mit Blender Projekten und Spielen)
-SSD3: Micron M600 1TB
-HDD1: Seagate ST1000DM003 (zum Aufnehmen und für größere Render)
-OS: Windows 10 Pro Ver 10.0.18362 Build 18362

Belüftet wird das ganze von 6x EK Vardar 1850RPM 120mm Lüftern und einem Fractal Design 140mm Lüfter (keine Ahnung was für ein Modell :/)

Den OC vom Prozessor hab ich auch schon rausgenommen genauso wie nen Underclock gemacht um sicher zu gehen. System begräbt sich auch bei nem 2.00GHz underclock.
Den OC von der GPU hab ich auch rausgenommen und mittlerweile draußen gelassen, hab auch nen Underclock gemacht um sicher zu gehen, selbes Ergebnis.
RAM ist auf Stock gelassen, kann eh nicht mehr als 2415MHz oder so, ist also bei seinen 2400MHz geblieben. Ich benutze kein XMP Profil.



Jede Hilfe ist erwünscht. Auch wenn es vielleicht noch so unwahrscheinlich klingt, hauts einfach raus, vielleicht ist das ja die Antwort die ich suche :3

o7
tatzecom


----------



## airXgamer (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Hast du wirklich ein 8 - 11 Jahre altes Netzteil verbaut? Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 850W ATX 2.2 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das hält wahrscheinlich die Lastschwankungen der GPU nicht aus und schaltet ab, weil eine der Schienen die Spezifikation reißt.

PS: Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## tatzecom (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Oof, da ist die Email erstmal im SPAM-filter gelandet, rip :c

Netzteil ist nen Corsair Tx850M, mein Fehler, hatte ich beim erstellen nicht richtig aufgefasst, sorry :3

Ich werd mir demnächst die absolute Gönnung geben und nen Seasonic Focus Plus 1000W Netzteil rein packen um das Corsair auszuschließen.
Ins Corsair ist mal Kühlflüssigkeit gekommen (denke ich zumindest, hatte es gestern aufgemacht und da war das rote Konzentrat zwischen den Gehäuseteilen) aber es war keine direkte Korrosion oder kalte Lötstellen zu sehen. 

Laut memory.dmp gabs nen Problem mit dem volmgr

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  ffff97834100c6c8 -- (.exr 0xffff97834100c6c8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8051208f2eb (volmgr!VmpQueryUniqueIdInternal+0x0000000000000037)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)

und

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x23_volmgr!VmpQueryUniqueIdInternal

BUCKET_ID:  0x23_volmgr!VmpQueryUniqueIdInternal

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  0x23_volmgr!VmpQueryUniqueIdInternal


UND

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0x23_volmgr!vmpqueryuniqueidinternal

Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist, google steigt mittlerweile auch aus und ich bin so tief drinnen das ich meine geistige Gesundheit in Frage stelle.

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort und das Willkommen-heißen im Forum!

o7
tatzecom


----------



## airXgamer (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Warum braucht dein 450W System ein 1000W Netzteil? 
eine GTX1080 und ein R7 1700 brauchen maximal 500W, bei extremem OC vllt. 600W. Nimm das Straight Power 11 550W, das reicht gut.


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

c0000005 Bugcheck ist meistens eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung.Das muss nix mit dem Ram zutuen haben.Kann von einem externen Programm ausgelöst werden.

volmgr
Ist das nicht für die Backups von Windows zuständig also die Speicherabbilder oder Wiederherstellungspunkte?
Volume Manager Driver - Windows 10 Service - batcmd.com


----------



## tatzecom (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Brauchts vorerst nicht, das stimmt wohl, aber ich plane in fernerer Zukunft auf die HEDT Reihe von AMD umzusteigen, wenn Threadripper wieder relevant ist. Da nehm ich das Netzteil dann mit. ^^ 

Aber das Straight Power 11 schaue ich mir auch nochmal an, wenns preislich Sinn ergibt, hol ich mir das :3

ETA: Ich habs mir mal angeschaut, das SP11 550W kostet 95€, das Seasonic kommt mit 150€ um die Ecke. Ich werd wahrscheinlich das Seasonic nehmen, macht bei 10 Jahren Garantie schon gut Sinn. Klar, 1KW ist weit über dem was ich hier maximal ziehe, aber von Wegen Effizienz ist das auch besser afaik ^^ Und wie du meintest: Bei nem größeren OC ziehts 600W und da renn ich dem SP11 die Bude ein. Wie gesagt, Stabilität ist mir recht wichtig ^^


----------



## tatzecom (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Ich habe keine Ahnung...

Alle meine Backups lasse ich von Macrium Reflect machen, Windows selbst hat da eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen :/


----------



## airXgamer (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Netzteile sollte man, aufgrund der alternden Komponenten, nicht "auf Vorrat" kaufen. Besser jetzt ein angemessenes Straight Power und dann irgendwann man das größere Seasonic, wenn du es brauchst. Vielleicht liegt es auch nicht am Netzteil, war nur so eine Komponente, die mich in deiner Hardwareliste "angesprungen" hat.

Nebenbei: Ein beQuiet Straight Power wirst du auch immer wieder gut los, auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt versucht jeder noch schnell ein gutes Netzteil zu ergattern mit dem er seinem System den letzten Cent sparen kann - eigentlich totaler Blödsinn, aber gute Netzteile wird man gebraucht immer gut los.


----------



## tatzecom (4. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Aye alles klar ^^

Ich bringe übrigens Neuigkeiten mit:

Nach dem letzten Crash (vor ungefähr 3 Minuten) hab ich mir die Dr. Debug LEDs nochmal angeschaut, und siehe da, die DRAM LED blinkt. Nen paar Leute haben das gleiche Problem in einigen Foren, aber keiner hat eine Lösung parat

Ich werde jetzt mal einzeln die RAM sticks entfernen und mal schauen wies läuft. Theoretisch sollte der RAM in Ordnung sein weil ja Memtest keine Fehler gefunden hat, aber ich werd trotzdem mal schauen was passiert.

Ich hatte eh geplant neuen RAM zu gönnen, also werd ich eventuell keine neues NT sondern fancy neuen RAM kaufen der auf der Kompatibilitäts-Liste steht

Ach ja, die Freuden des Annehmens von neuer, noch nicht ausgereifter Technik :yay:


----------



## tatzecom (5. August 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Guten Abend, ich bins nochmal mit nem minimalen Update:

Nach dem letzten Crash hab ich wieder das memory.dmp ausgelesen, diesmal war nen RAM write error dran schuld soweit ich das gesehen habe

Ich bin eben ins BIOS gegangen nachdem ich auf einem Stick gelesen habe dass er mit 1.2V läuft. Im BIOS war der AUTO wert auf 1.35V gestellt. Ich hab den jetzt mal herunter gebracht, mal schauen wies jetzt läuft

Ich habe außerdem mit SFC und DISM ein paar beschädigter Systemfiles repariert, es gab danach noch einen Crash (den von gerade oben), also war das wahrscheinlich eher nicht die Ursache

Neuer RAM ist auch auf dem Weg, mal schauen wie es damit läuft


----------



## tatzecom (17. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Moin Freunde, ich hatte schon fast vergessen dass ich mal diesen Thread aufgemacht hatte :KannaSad:

Also, was ist seit dem letzen Update vor 4 Monaten geschehen?

Ich das BIOS aktualisiert, immernoch wonky ab und an.
Ich habe neue RAM sticks geholt. Diesmal hab ich extra vorher die MoBo Kompatibilitätsliste geprüft und RAM geholt der dort angegeben ist, 200€ später war ich um 16GB CL15 3200MHz HyperX Predator RAM reicher. Hab die beiden Sticks reingepackt, Voltage auf das angegebe gebracht (ich glaub 1.35V oder 1.4V), das Problem bleibt bestehen!

Aber: Mir ist was aufgefallen.

Ich hatte nur noch ich glaube einen Crash midgame in Overwatch. Aber mehrere (ich glaub mehr als 5?) als ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten in der AISuite3 geändert habe. Dabei machte es keinen Unterschied ob von hoher Drehzahl auf niedrige oder von niedriger auf hohe. Das hatte mich dann doch überrascht, wenn ich von 0 auf 100 gehe und ich hab nen Crash, könnte es ja sein das die 5V Rail von einem Lüfter-Trio zu schwach ist. Wenn die dann irgendwie 3A haben wollen aber die Rail nur 1A hat, meldete die nen Ragequit und das System begeht kurzum Suizid.

Fragen über Fragen und immernoch keine Antworten. Ich werd jetzt nochmal hingehen und den memory.dmp auswerten, vorhin (beim letzen Crash) hat mal wieder die DRAM LED geblinkt. Vielleicht findet sich ja diesmal irgendwas. Ich hoffe auf irgendeinen einfach behebaren Treiber-Fehler, aber ich bete für irgendetwas das aussagekräftiger ist als "ja huch irgendwas ist da wohl schiefgelaufen lol, sucks to be you m8"


----------



## tatzecom (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Guuuuten Morgen Freunde

Nach langem suchen und probieren und in Foren herumtreiben habe ich etwas gefunden was vielleicht an allem Schuld sein könnte:
Das Asus board wird Software-technisch von der AISuiteIII betrieben. Also alles was Lüfter angeht geht durch die AISuite. Nachdem beim automatischen Lüfterprofiling das System zweimal Gott angelacht und in die Hölle gerannt ist, habe ich mal nachgeschaut woran das liegen könnte. Und siehe da, ein gar nicht mal so alter Thread beschreibt das Problem dass in der graphischen Darstellung von den Lüfterkurven  das System gerne mal den Löffel abgibt.

Das Problem scheint also die AISuite zu sein. Ich hab sie jetzt geschlossen und den Autostart deaktiviert, mal schauen wie es sich damit verhält. Ich betrachte das ganze jetzt mal vorläufig als behoben und hoffe dass nun auch dieser Thread in Frieden ruhen darf. Oder dass jemand der das gleiche Problem hat jetzt ne Lösung hat.

o7
tatzecom


----------



## markus1612 (23. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Du kannst die Lüfter ja auch im BIOS verstellen.


----------



## tatzecom (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Kernel-Power 41, RIP Stabilität von meinem System*

Jap, mittlerweile hab ich das Problem aber anders umgangen. AISuiteIII nicht zu benutzen war eher so nen temporärer Fix, ich bin jetzt in ein Corsair Obsidian 1000D umgezogen und nehme den Commander PRO da drin um alle Lüfter zu steuern mit der iCUE Software von Corsair. Bis jetzt gefällt mir das ganze 10.000x besser, die Kurven kann ich besser customizen, es gibt unbegrenzt viele Profile, ich kann für jeden Lüfter eine erstellen oder mehrere Lüfter einer Kurve zuweisen. Innerhalb der Kurven kann ich auch zwischen richtiger Kurve oder festem PWM oder RPM Wert wechseln ohne das jeweils andere zu beinflussen.

Wie gesagt, 10.000x besser als AISuiteIII.


Nachdem ich die AISuiteIII deaktiviert habe wie oben beschrieben, gab es übrigens keine Abstürze mehr. Ich sage also mit 90%iger Sicherheit dass die AISuite Schuld hat. Wenn jemand das gleiche Problem hat mit random blackscreens bei denen nicht mal mehr Hardware-Buttons reagieren, probiers mal damit.

o7
tatzecom

EDIT: Ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht, aber nen Mod kann das Thema jetzt gerne als SOLVED abschließen. Oder mir halt iwie sagen wie ich das selbst machen kann. Oder ob ichs einfach so lassen soll wies ist und nichts weiter machen muss. Dankeschön :3


----------

